# Help (What health Insurance policy do i need for the IEC Visa)



## Pat111 (Jun 23, 2012)

My situation:

- Going to Toronto in Aug 
-I've applied for the IEC visa and received my letter of invitation. 
When entering Canada I've been asked to present passport, proof of funds (£2000) and proof of comprehensive insurance coverage (health care / hospitalization / repatriation) that will remain valid for the duration of the stay
I'm lost in a world of insurers! My questions:

- Should I be purchasing travel (like holiday) insurance, or local, more like private health care insurance that a native Canadian might have?

- Does anyone have a recommendation of a policy that is good for someone in my situation (better yet, you ARE in my situation but a few months further ahead of me and taken out a policy)


Thanks so much in advance for your help with this!


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Travel and Work Abroad | Health Care In Canada for participants through IEC| International Experience Canada


----------

